# For fans of James Bond...



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From Northwest Marine Associates - 

_Calling all Bond fans! The 60th Annual
Seattle Boat Show (http://www.seattleboatshow.com ), which takes place January
25-February 3 at Qwest Field Event Center and South Lake Union, is giving
attendees the chance to see four authentic super spy vessels straight out
of 007 films. The Show's first-ever Boats of Bond Exhibit includes boats
from Thunderball, Diamonds are Forever, Live and Let Die and The World is
Not Enough.
Additionally, "Free Boating Supplies for Life" is but one of the prizes
set to be given away during the Show. The Bond Trivia Contest is being
offered by Boater's World as part of the Boats of Bond display. The contest
winner will receive $1,000 per year to spend at Boater's World stores for
the rest of his/her life, as long as they remain a current boat owner. The
payout ends when it reaches $75,000.
Sure to be another crowd pleaser is the giveaway of one of the most
sought-after boat brands in the world today -- Chris Craft. During the
10-day event, a 20-foot Chris Craft Speedster will be set in a pool of
water on a Sunstream Floatlift and rotate 360-degrees above a compass rose
set on the floor. The lucky showgoer who correctly guesses the boat's final
compass heading when the show closes on its final day will win the $44,000
Speedster from Sundance Yacht Sales -- making it the most expensive boat
ever given away at a boat show in America.
About the Boats of Bond
Thunderball Tow Sled (1965)
The underwater tow sled was used by James Bond and the villain Largo.
There were 14 boats originally built for the production company. Today,
there are only two known to exist. The original builder, Jordan Klein,
owns the other remaining sled.

Diamonds Are Forever Bath-O-Sub (1971)
The underwater bath-o-sub is one of two originally featured in the film
and was used by 007's nemesis, Blofeld, to escape from the oil-drilling
platform that doubled as his headquarters. It can be seen as Blofeld
climbs inside and is lowered over the side of the oil platform.

The World Is Not Enough "Q's" Jet Boat (1999)
Major Boothroyd's famous "Q" jet boat. Fifteen "Q" boats were originally
built for the production. Today only eight survive. The Jet Boat performed
a barrel roll stunt seen in the film.

Live and Let Die villain's chase boat (1973)
In Roger Moore's debut as 007, the action highlight is a boat chase and
speedboat jump scene over the New Orleans bayou. Glastron built 26 boats
for the sequence. Seventeen boats were destroyed in the 100+ practice
jumps to find the optimum speed and ramp design to achieve the jump. The
Glastron GT-150 flying over two police cars became a cover story in Time
magazine. The villain's boat will be on display.
For those wanting to emulate the Bond lifestyle, also at the show (and
available for purchase) will be two Sunseeker motor yachts (the Manhattan
50 and the Portofino 53) from Seattle Boat Company.
Five Sunseeker motor yachts were used and two featured in the newly
released Casino Royale. The actual Sunseeker Predator 108 -- which is Le
Chiffre's residence in the movie -- is for sale (but not on display) from
Seattle Boat Company.
In addition to the boats for Live and Let Die, Glastron designed a
custom boat for Moonraker. Glastron boats have helped Bond outrun the bad
guys every time. Glastron also designed and built the infamous "Bat Boat"
featured in the Batman movie (1966) and television series. Glastron
runabouts will be on display during the show by Master Marine Services and
Verle's Sports Center & Marine.
About the Boat Show
The 60th Annual Seattle Boat Show, Thursday, January 25-Saturday,
February 3, features more than 1,000 boats -- including fishing boats,
inboard cruisers, runabouts, kayaks, sailboats and inflatables -- hundreds
of accessories, the latest high-tech innovations, and hundreds of hours of
seminars at Qwest Field Event Center plus 300 world-class boats in their
natural habitat at Chandler's Cove on South Lake Union. A free shuttle runs
continuously between both locations.
Admission & Hours
Admission for adults is $10; youth, 11-17, are $5; children 10 and
under are free. A 3-day Flex Pass is $18. Purchase tickets online and
receive free parking, a free cup of clam chowder from FX McRory's and a
one-year magazine subscription.
Boat show hours at Qwest Field Event Center: Weekdays, Noon-8 pm;
Saturdays, 10 am-8pm; Sunday 10 am-6 pm. At Chandler's Cove on South Lake
Union: Weekdays, 11 am-5 pm; Weekends, 10 am-5 pm. For more information
visit http://www.seattleboatshow.com
All media receive complimentary entry into the Seattle Boat Show. For
interviews or press requests, please contact Lisa Samuelson at 206-954-2574
or [email protected]. During the show dates, please visit the Show
Office located on the Concourse level at Qwest Field Event Center to gain
media access._

Rushie


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Unfortunatly the Mahout wont be there !! 
She was shown briefly in " You Only Live Twice " in Kobe Japan . 

Oh happy Days Derek


----------



## reklaw (Dec 4, 2005)

There was a glimpse of Canberra in "Live and Let Die" too if I remember correctly.


----------

